# Behaviour Problems



## 1ROTTHOFF (Jun 9, 2009)

I have a nine month old male Vizsla who wants to play bite and can be aggressive at time when he is "playing". I try to discourage all types of aggression behavior and give him a stern NO! when he tries to nip at my fingers. He comes back harder if I try to correct him by putting him in a down or sit position.

When he was 12 weeks of age we attended a group obedience course that also included the "no bite" correction method. Basically you grab them by the mouth and curve their gum around their teeth as you give him a stern no. He is supposed to lick and then you quickly follow that with praise. I have learned that this method does not work or makes him even more excited. 

I run him and take great deal of time with walks and reinforce training such as heel, stay, wait, etc. I don't know why he gets in his head that it is OK to bite and completely ignores me when I try to correct him. HELP!


----------



## calum (Feb 13, 2008)

Phoebe growls if she is playing a game like she has a stick and you can chase her to get it. Most of the time she doesn't but when she does it isn't aggressive it's more like trying to play being vicious, so I can't help that much - maybe someone else can.


----------



## DragonTheRevolutionary (Feb 15, 2009)

PLAY BITING FTW!!!!!


----------

